# Silica Sand



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Would Silica Sand make for an alright substrate to use if you're dosing the right ferts and have adequate lighting? I'm just messing around on a 5g tank, using it to hold S. Subulata, just so it doesn't die, so I'd hate to waste any pricey substrate on it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Ordinary silica sand, with the right size particles, is a good substrate when you do water column fertilizing. Some people have reported problem with very fine sand, but that's the only negative I have read about sand.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll be dosing Flourish and Excel (and probably adding DIY C02), and the tank will be getting 15w of Spiral Compact Florescent lighting for ~10 hours a day, so would this be adequate? I don't really even need the plants to grow, just not die until I can get them into a "real" tank.


----------

